# Grapes



## YukiNatsuo (Jun 1, 2008)

hi all

newbie here and i would like to ask something...

is it ok to feed my star tortoise grapes? i tried once and wenever i give it grapes or lettuce at the same time it prefers grapes...

anything wrong with this?


----------



## Itort (Jun 1, 2008)

The tort prefers the grape because it is sweet. That said, the star should should have very limited access to fruit of any type. Mine will get a fruit treat (small piece) about every 3 to 6 months. These are small adults. Now about the lettuce, it is almost useless. I feed mine weeds such as dandilions, plantain (the weed not fruit}, wild violets, grape leaves, and mulberry leaves and what ever grass they graze when out.


----------



## YukiNatsuo (Jun 1, 2008)

Itort said:


> The tort prefers the grape because it is sweet. That said, the star should should have very limited access to fruit of any type. Mine will get a fruit treat (small piece) about every 3 to 6 months. These are small adults. Now about the lettuce, it is almost useless. I feed mine weeds such as dandilions, plantain (the weed not fruit}, wild violets, grape leaves, and mulberry leaves and what ever grass they graze when out.



Hi Itort..
i cant seem to find such items here in Singapore.... 

thanks for the reply n help =)


----------



## Itort (Jun 1, 2008)

Being from a temperate climate I am not familiar with most tropical fruits and vegetables. I can say if you have grapes, should have access to the leaves. What type of greens are eaten there? I have heard of banana leaves being used as food, perhaps this is a possible food source.


----------



## Itort (Jun 3, 2008)

Itort said:


> Being from a temperate climate I am not familiar with most tropical fruits and vegetables. I can say if you have grapes, should have access to the leaves. What type of greens are eaten there? I have heard of banana leaves being used as food, perhaps this is a possible food source.


Here a thread of people here who are familiar with tropical foods : http://tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=2711


----------

